
Solving the wedding table problem in prolog - tvladeck
http://tomvladeck.com/2019/01/20/solving-the-wedding-table-problem-in-prolog/
======
bradknowles
The author didn’t solve a real wedding table problem.

I’d love to see the example actually put to real-world use.

As it is, it’s just kinda sad. Like a flower, with no one to give it to.

